# preserving minnows



## EPB

Last fall I was at the Rocky River Marina on a weekday and found they were out of shiners. I did not want to go up the hill for bait so on my walk back to the truck and home a guy just putting his boat away offered a few bags of frozen emerald shiners. The fellow fisherman saved my day as I limited in a short time, if you are reading this thank you again. The shiners worked great however I needed to re-bait even after a small hit. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to preserve minnows so they are a little tougher on the hook, what about strips of scaled white bass or white perch bellies, I was also thinking of freezing them in a bag with some craft glitter as more of an attractant. Since the frozen bait saved my day I would like to have some handy to bring along since finding shiners on the Westside can be iffy.


----------



## ParmaBass

Try doing a search on here, it's been discussed several times. I just lay out my leftovers on a screen and put a fan on them for a few hours. Then put them in a ziplock bag with some pickling salt and freeze. That works for me.


----------



## Spaniel235

You can pick up pickling or kosher salt at Drug Mart for $1.86 for 3#.


----------



## Bobinstow90

Have experienced similar problems keeping dried/frozen minnies on the hook. I dont have a good answer....but this may help.

Always double hook them ...once in head/tail and once in midsection. I really believe your line choice figures into this. Braid lines help you feel the lightest hits so you have a better shot at a hook set before the bait is gone.

Good luck and be safe out there.


----------



## EPB

Thanks, anything on belly skin as a substitute ? I think I will experiment with it but would not mind some input.


----------



## ParmaBass

I read on here bellies will work in a pinch, just be sure to take the scales off before you use them.


----------



## MIKIE

Sounds like a lot of bother ,but it works. Put left over shiners in a container, coated with canning salt. refridgerate for two days, after two days pour off exces water. Repeat this four times or eight days. Do not freeze,that will make them mushy. Keep refridgerated. This makes them leathery and they will stay on the hook. MIKE


----------



## Shortdrift

Craig at Erie Outfitters seems to have the best recipe.


----------



## KI Jim

I just toss my left over shiners in a plastic bag and freeze 'em. Works well for me.

Jim


----------



## HockingEscape

I use formaldehyde diluted with water and freeze them


----------



## jobu

I toss them in salt water till they stop kicking. Then I pull them out, pat them down with paper towels to dry them a bit, and toss them into a plastic bag full of salt. I just use regular table salt. Perch love them. In fact there have been many days when they have outfished live bait. Don't ask me why. Also, they seem to stay on the hook a little better. They end up looking kinda like minnow jerky!


----------



## harle96

It was either walleye insider or In-Fisherman can't remember which claims the best way to preserve minnows is to freeze them in a bag with fine wood dust.

Never tried it, but soon will.

Dave


----------



## JK1912

i just throw mine in a bag with salt seems to work well


----------



## bassmastermjb

Use 1oz of formaldehyde w/ 4 gallons of water in a 5 gallon bucket.Works best when the minnows are still alive.Drain after a couple of hours and let dry, but still moist.Then put in a ziplock bag with tanning salt, then keep in the freezer.They'll be just as nice as live minnows when ready to use.The formaldehyde not only preserves, it also keeps the scales from coming off...........Mark


----------



## reo

Where does one obtain formaldehyde??

thanks


----------



## preacherman

you have to have connections. i have a funeral director who will give me 4 or 5 oz as long as i come under the cover of darkness


----------



## reo

preacherman said:


> you have to have connections. i have a funeral director who will give me 4 or 5 oz as long as i come under the cover of darkness



I do not think that I would be real comfy dealing with a funeral director if "cover of darkness" is a requirement 

On a serious note, why is this stuff so "controlled"?


----------



## bassmastermjb

The dopeheads these days are dipping their joints in it and letting it dry before smoking.They call it WET or SHEEBA, guess it intensifies the high.You have to really hate yourself if you need to smoke embalming fluid to make it through a day.I had a buddy that used to smoke that crap, thats how I know.The only FIX I need right now is 4 inches of ice.


----------



## reo

Those types sniff glue and paint stripper too but normal people can go to the store and buy it. I am thinking there is more to it but I really don't know.


----------



## bassmastermjb

It shouldn't surprise you, it's a chemical.The stores have to keep everyday cold medecine locked up behind the counter...........Mark


----------



## freyedknot

the trick to tuff minnows is getting them dry before salting. someone suggested last year to lay them out on a screen with a fan blowing on them in summer heat. i have plenty in the freezer still.


----------



## eyeangler1

freyedknot said:


> I'm the one who suggested the fan on a screen. I've tried dry oatmeal also which can be a bit messy but doesn't cover your boat with salt. Salt seems to be a bit better. The key is to dry 'em first for an hour or so under the fan. When putting them on a hook, make sure you hook 'em once behind the gills then turn the hook and hook 'em again thru the eyes. I can usually catch a couple fish on that setup. If you only catch one fish on it... who cares! They're "free" minnows and you'll have plenty in the freezer. By the way, I have taken unused minnows and re-froze 'em. Just make sure when you have the minnows in the boat to keep 'em cool.


----------



## Walk in the Water

Formaldehyde is CARCINOGENIC!!! --Harmful to YOU even if you just handle it !! Do you have a death wish?? Keep it out of Lake Erie. Use salt


----------



## bassmastermjb

Walk, you are correct, it is a carcinogen.Here's a list of a couple others you missed Microwaved Food, Hair Dyes, Talc, Meats and Eggs Cooked at High Temperatures, Pesticides, Lanolin, Cosmetics, Tobacco, Alcohol, Asbestos,
Caffeine just to name a few.I think the overbaggers do more harm than a woman swimming at the beach drinking a beer.


----------



## preacherman

when i have used it it is just an ounce or two in five gallons of water and it really does keep them nice. scales stay on and they look fresh as new


----------



## HappySnag

Shortdrift said:


> Craig at Erie Outfitters seems to have the best recipe.


what is the recepie ?


----------



## mmtchell

I freeze mine in rubbing alcohol , they stayed good for over a year ,,, not mushy


----------



## Nauti cat

salt them alive put them into the frig then add Kaluha


----------



## high noon

I have been using Vodka. Just get zip lock bag cover minnows with vodka put in freezer, they stay good for a long time!


----------



## catmoris

I have been using antifreeze, it is good for steelhead fishing on streams


----------



## Karl Wolf

bassmastermjb said:


> The dopeheads these days are dipping their joints in it and letting it dry before smoking.They call it WET or SHEEBA, guess it intensifies the high.You have to really hate yourself if you need to smoke embalming fluid to make it through a day.I had a buddy that used to smoke that crap, thats how I know.The only FIX I need right now is 4 inches of ice.


Nothing like a square dipped in wet <3


----------



## rsm555600

reo said:


> Where does one obtain formaldehyde??
> 
> I just fake my own death. Jump out of that casket after close and snag a bottle or two.


----------



## walldancer

We always used green mint smelling 70% alcohol, dip them in it alive and strain out and freeze in ziplocks,perch used to love em

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

walldancer said:


> We always used green mint smelling 70% alcohol, dip them in it alive and strain out and freeze in ziplocks,perch used to love em
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


What's a perch?

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Its a mythical creature from stories long ago


----------



## miked913

Must not have been extinct 12 years ago when this thread started.

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## walldancer

Haven't seen them in the grocery stores,did the netters have trouble this year also

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

miked913 said:


> Must not have been extinct 12 years ago when this thread started.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Feels like that's how long it's been since I've caught one out of erie


----------



## Evinrude58

Erie perch are as rare as Nimisila Walleye. You have a better chance of seeing Bigfoot riding a unicorn than catching one.


----------



## Karl Wolf

Evinrude58 said:


> Erie perch are as rare as Nimisila Walleye. You have a better chance of seeing Bigfoot riding a unicorn than catching one.


When i was 19 I saw a bigfoot riding a unicorn at the labor day music festival down at tappan. What a crazy and fun night that was.


----------



## set-the-drag

Karl Wolf said:


> When i was 19 I saw a bigfoot riding a unicorn at the labor day music festival down at tappan. What a crazy and fun night that was.


That was some good acid!


----------



## Karl Wolf

set-the-drag said:


> That was some good acid!


I know nothing of the sort, good sir


----------



## set-the-drag

Neither does bigfoot😉


----------



## bustedrod

just got a fresh catch of mins the other day, drain water off and put in zippy bags with some cheap vodka, seems to work


----------



## creek chub

Pat dry.table salt works.havent tried vodka


----------



## Fish Story

Simple solution that can out fish fresh shimmers. Take leftover shinners and put in freezer bag full of Italian breadcrumbs. Shake to separate each shinner then freeze. The breadcrumbs act like chum as they fall off in the lake and tend to out fish plain shinners. Try not to get water in the bag before freezing. The shinners will separate easier.


----------



## bustedrod

hey thats a good idea wonder if i rolled rhem in fish food flakes how they would work ??


----------



## Flathead76

I have heard people freezing minnows in vodka.


----------



## Misdirection

Flathead76 said:


> I have heard people freezing minnows in vodka.


This is what I do. You can also use isopropyl alcohol. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## dkunes

Just heard that soaking minnows in a bag with cheap vodka works. They come out firm that way. Personally, I would buy better vodka and drink the rest.


----------



## EB1221

Funny story...did not have vodka so I tried tequlia (sp) anyhow it turned the minnows blue. still have them and will see how they work next year.
EB


----------



## ditchdigger

EB1221 said:


> Funny story...did not have vodka so I tried tequlia (sp) anyhow it turned the minnows blue. still have them and will see how they work next year.
> EB


You might be on to something, blue pimples tipped with shiners has been a good bait on the hard water for me!


----------



## set-the-drag

EB1221 said:


> Funny story...did not have vodka so I tried tequlia (sp) anyhow it turned the minnows blue. still have them and will see how they work next year.
> EB


Well now you know it was made with 100% blue agave


----------

